# Females Laying Eggs



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

So, I have three particular guppy sisters that like to lay eggs when they give birth. Their daughters don't, but they do. (have both generations in my breeding tank)
I'm curious if anyone else has had this problem and found a way to make them stop? 
The eggs never hatch, sometimes I can see the fry inside. Sometimes they look unfertilized. 
This happens in a tank that doesn't have live plants, has gravel on the bottom, is well planted(fake) and its a community tank(has both males, females, and babies in there). Its possible that its just because of stress, but I was curious if there was a certain water condition that's known to cause this?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Premature birthing can be caused by numerous things, but water conditions aren't one of them. If you are running a breeding program, eliminate these fish from it, as you don't want any tendancies toward this to be passed to future generations. Stress is a major factor, too.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

My swortails have this issue sometimes, but it's usually when they seem stressed.
It's usually one unfertilized egg or a half-formed fry, and once I had a fertilized egg. It was all with the same female.
If it's a lot of eggs, though, I would say to try to separate them if you have a breeding program just to get rid of the issue in future mothers, as TheOldSalt said.


----------

